# Jusqu'à la fin de ses jours, les murs de



## LV4-26

Bonjour,

Je voudrais votre avis sur la construction d'une phrase. Il s'agit d'une traduction de l'anglais.

Voici 3 versions possibles.

1. Jusqu'à la fin de ses jours, des diagrammes tirés du livre de Y ornaient les murs du studio de X

2. Jusqu'à la fin de ses jours, les murs du studio de X s'ornaient de diagrammes tirés du livre de Y.

3. Jusqu'à la fin de ses jours, X décorait les murs de son studio avec des diagrammes tirés du livre de Y.

1. respecte absolument le mouvement du texte; c'est une traduction quasi-littérale.
2. est la version que j'ai choisie pour le moment, parce qu'elle me semble un compromis raisonnable.
3. est la version qui, *peut-être*, s'impose ? Là est ma question. ==>

*Est-ce que le référent de "ses" (X) doit obligatoirement être le sujet de la proposition qui suit ?*. Est-ce que seule 3. est admissible (si l'on veut bien oublier qu'elle bouleverse totalement la phrase d'origne) ?


Votre impression ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## pulsar29

Salut,
Pour moi c'est 3) sans hésiter, pour 2) cela voudrait dire "jusqu'à la démolition des murs du studio... (bon, ça a du sens aussi, mais bon...)", et 1) n'est pas correct. Il faut que "ses" se rapporte au sujet à mon avis.


----------



## LV4-26

pulsar29 said:


> Salut,
> Pour moi c'est 3) sans hésiter, pour 2) cela voudrait dire "jusqu'à la démolition des murs du studio... (bon, ça a du sens aussi, mais bon...)", et 1) n'est pas correct. Il faut que "ses" se rapporte au sujet à mon avis.


Merci pulsar29.

Mon problème avec 3. c'est que dire que X "décorait ses murs", c'est dire un peu autre chose que la phrase d'origine (1.) Dans l'esprit de l'auteur, le fait de punaiser ou de coller ces diagrammes ne relève pas forcément d'une intention "décorative" ("faire joli", pour parler concrètement), au sens strict.

Mais je retiens votre avis, mes objections étant plus du domaine de la fidélité au sens original et, par conséquent, mieux appropriées dans un forum bilingue.

EDIT


> [...]
> pour 2) cela voudrait dire "jusqu'à la démolition des murs du studio... (bon, ça a du sens aussi, mais bon...)", [...]


Je ne suis pas d'accord. Pour que la phrase soit comprise ainsi, il faudrait écrire "jusqu'à la fin de *leurs* jours".


----------



## Mout

LV4-26, tu as raison sur la dernière note, _ses _contre _leurs_.
Il n'empèche que, _Jusqu'à la fin de ses jours_, les jours en questions doivent appartenir au sujet. Donc solution 3. A toi de trouver une autre solution pour _décorait _:_X recouvrait les murs de son studio de diagrammes tirés du livre d'Y._ par exemple.


----------



## Lusios

Ma construction préférée est la 1), je trouve que c'est elle qui déroule le mieux la pensée exprimée, et avec le plus de sensibilité. Puisqu'il s'agit du studio de X, on comprend qu'il ne peut s'agir que de ses jours à lui, et on l'avait déjà compris depuis le début. J'aurais pu écrire comme ça directement en français.

_Auront orné_, peut-être?


----------



## LV4-26

Lusios said:


> Ma construction préférée est la 1), je trouve que c'est elle qui déroule le mieux la pensée exprimée, et avec le plus de sensibilité. Puisqu'il s'agit du studio de X, on comprend qu'il ne peut s'agir de ses jours à lui, et on l'avait déjà compris depuis le début. J'aurais pu écrire comme ça directement en français.
> 
> _Auront orné_, peut-être?


Si j'ai bien compris ce post, il est en totale contradiction avec les autres (Mout et Pulsar).
1. est quand même la version dans laquelle X est le plus dangereusement  éloigné de "ses".


----------



## LV4-26

Mout said:


> LV4-26, tu as raison sur la dernière note, _ses _contre _leurs_.
> Il n'empèche que, _Jusqu'à la fin de ses jours_, les jours en questions doivent appartenir au sujet. Donc solution 3. A toi de trouver une autre solution pour _décorait _:_X recouvrait les murs de son studio de diagrammes tirés du livre d'Y._ par exemple.


 Merci, Mout
Oui, "recouvrait", peut-être. J'étais effectivement en train de m'orienter vers une solution de ce genre.


----------



## itka

> Puisqu'il s'agit du studio de X, on comprend qu'il ne peut s'agir de ses  jours à lui, et on l'avait déjà compris depuis le début.


 Le "bon sens" permet certes de comprendre la phrase, il n'en reste pas moins que cette construction est bancale. Personnellement, je ne l'emploierais pas.

Pour remplacer "décorer" tu pourrais peut-être utiliser "placarder" "afficher" ou "couvrir" (plutôt que "recouvrir")... Mais ça dépend du ton du texte et du sens réel à donner... ce ne sont que des suggestions dans le vide.


----------



## AudeS

Attention!!!
Si c'est la N°1 qui est la plus proche de la phrase anglaise, alors les 2 et 3 sont simplement *fausses*: la phrase dit que les diagrammes ont couvert les murs jusqu'à sa mort, et non pas qu'il a continué à en coller jusqu'à sa mort!!!
Donc je dirais, quitte à tout chambouler:
"jusqu'à la fin de ses jours, X a pu contempler les murs de son studio, couverts de diagrammes issus du livre de Y".


----------



## Lusios

J'avais voulu écrire: ... _on comprend qu'il ne peut s'agir *que *de ses jours à lui_. Je ne le vois que maintenant, je suis désolé d'avoir ainsi rendu ma contribution incompréhensible et confuse, puisqu'on pouvait comprendre exactement le sens inverse.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Et en modifiant l'ordre des facteurs ?

 Des diagrammes  tirés du livre de Y ont orné les murs du studio de X jusqu'à la fin de ses jours.

Bon, j'ai aussi opté pour un passé composé, sauf contexte particulier qui le justifierait, cet imparfait me perturbe .


----------



## LV4-26

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Et en modifiant l'ordre des facteurs ?
> 
> Des diagrammes  tirés du livre de Y ont orné les murs du studio de X jusqu'à la fin de ses jours.
> 
> Bon, j'ai aussi opté pour un passé composé, sauf contexte particulier qui le justifierait, cet imparfait me perturbe .


Merci Punky

Le passé composé me va parfaitement.
Le contexte précise, en effet, que le ménage a été fait après son décès.
(autrement, comme je l'ai dit, j'hésite toujours à bouleverser le mouvement du texte tant que ce n'est pas indispensable).
Mais ta proposition présente l'avantage de faire droit à la juste objection de AudeS (au moins pour la 3).

A ce propos, pour que le contexte soit plus clair, il s'agit d'un studio de travail, pas d'un appartement. J'hésite à dire un "studio d'enregistrement" car X (un compositeur) y perforait des rouleaux pour piano mécanique, mais enfin c'est bien cette idée.


----------



## LV4-26

AudeS said:


> Attention!!!
> Si c'est la N°1 qui est la plus proche de la phrase anglaise, alors les 2 et 3 sont simplement *fausses*: la phrase dit que les diagrammes ont couvert les murs jusqu'à sa mort, et non pas qu'il a continué à en coller jusqu'à sa mort!!!
> Donc je dirais, quitte à tout chambouler:
> "jusqu'à la fin de ses jours, X a pu contempler les murs de son studio, couverts de diagrammes issus du livre de Y".


Pour la 3, je suis d'accord.
Mais pas pour la 2. Elle dit simplement qu'il y avait des diagrammes sur les murs du studio jusqu'à la mort de X, pas qu'il a continué à en coller jusqu'à la fin de ses jours.

Merci pour votre proposition...que je ne peux retenir car, pour moi, on dépasse là le stade du "chamboulement" pour entrer dans celui de l'invention. 
Mais je suis conscient que c'est un point de vue subjectif.


----------



## AudeS

LV4-26 said:


> Merci pour votre proposition...que je ne peux retenir car, pour moi, on dépasse là le stade du "chamboulement" pour entrer dans celui de l'invention.
> Mais je suis conscient que c'est un point de vue subjectif.



Ce n'est pas seulement une question de point de vue... Ca dépend si on vous demande une traduction sourciste ou une traduction cibliste. On reproche souvent aux traducteurs français d'être bien trop sourcistes. Moi j'ai trouvé ma niche en faisant des traductions ciblistes!


----------



## LV4-26

AudeS said:


> Ce n'est pas seulement une question de point de vue... Ca dépend si on vous demande une traduction sourciste ou une traduction cibliste. On reproche souvent aux traducteurs français d'être bien trop sourcistes. Moi j'ai trouvé ma niche en faisant des traductions ciblistes!


Je comprends.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'aime bien la suggestion de PZ, mais si tu veux rester plus proche de la structure originale, tu pourrais également dire :

_Jusqu'à la fin des jours de X, des diagrammes  tirés du livre de Y ornaient les murs de son studio._


----------



## LV4-26

Maître Capello said:


> J'aime bien la suggestion de PZ, mais si tu veux rester plus proche de la structure originale, tu pourrais également dire :
> 
> _Jusqu'à la fin des jours de X, des diagrammes  tirés du livre de Y ornaient les murs de son studio._


Merci, Maître Capello.
Moi aussi, j'aime bien la proposition de PZ. 
J'avais opté, en attendant mieux, pour une version assez similaire aux deux vôtres. ==>
Jusqu’à la mort de X, des diagrammes tirés du livre de Y ont orné les murs de son studio.

[Simplement, j'ai préféré éviter "la fin *des* jours *de* X" car je n'aime pas beaucoup les répétitions de "de" ou de ses déclinaisons qui, je trouve, ont tendance à casser la fluidité de la phrase. Et tant pis pour l'approximation "fin des jours / mort". ]


----------



## Nicomon

Punky Zoé said:


> Des diagrammes tirés du livre de Y ont orné les murs du studio de X jusqu'à la fin de ses jours.
> 
> Bon, j'ai aussi opté pour un passé composé, sauf contexte particulier qui le justifierait, cet imparfait me perturbe .


 Je vote pour cette solution. Si j'avais découvert ce fil avant PZ... c'est ce que j'aurais suggéré. 
Je préfère aussi le passé composé, et ce genre de « pirouette » (inversion de l'odre des facteurs) est un bon truc, àma.


----------

